# Gravy anyone? (adult theme)



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

An elderly priest invited a young priest over for dinner. During the meal, the young priest couldn't help noticing how attractive and shapely the housekeeper was. Over the course of the evening he started to wonder if there was more between the elderly priest and the housekeeper than met the eye. 
Reading the young priest's thoughts, the elderly priest volunteered, "I know what you must be thinking, but I assure you, my relationship with my housekeeper is purely professional." 

About a week later the housekeeper came to the elderly priest and said, "Father, ever since the young Father came to dinner, I've been unable to find the beautiful silver gravy ladle. You don't suppose he took it do you?" 

The priest said, "Well, I doubt it, but I'll write him a letter just to be sure." So he sat down and wrote: "Dear Father, I'm not saying that you 'did' take a gravy ladle from my house, and I'm not saying you 'did not' take a gravy ladle. But the fact remains that one has been missing ever since you were here for dinner." 

Several days later the elderly priest received a letter from the young priest which read: "Dear Father, I'm not saying that you 'do' sleep with your housekeeper, and I'm not saying that you 'do not' sleep with your housekeeper. But the fact remains that if you were sleeping in your own bed, you would have found the gravy ladle by now."


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Yes it hits the spot. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Like that one


----------



## 95502 (Jun 20, 2005)

Not bad :lol:


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

Brill :lol: where do you get them from, look forward to your jokes big fan :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

